# Epic Day In Brooklyn



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Decided the boys and I would head to the Camp Saturday. I slept in and had some things to do, well that ended up getting us out of the house about 2. Had a grocery store stop for bread and a drinks, put us rolling in the gate at 4:30 ish. Told the boys may as well go sit till dark. So we snuk in and did just that. Dillian covered a neighboring field, we have permission to hunt, and JJ sat his plot. Dark came and no deer seen. Bavk at camp, unloaded and headed to Boggs and Boulders for burgers, sandwiches, fries, jalapeño poppers and sodas!

Finished dinner, got back to camp, set up the generator, got the heater going, got packs packed, talked about where we would sit, Dillian sitting the Clearcut blind in the morning and JJ in his field, afternoon they would switch. Decided and off to bed watching a movie, Where The Red Fern Grows 2. Followed by Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift, I know not hinting related, but we like it, lol.

0430 rolls around and we start moving, youngest has crawled to the air mattress with me and we were warm under the blankets, Dillian asking if we are ready or what. He is always an early riser! We get up get motivated, grab some popfarts and head out. Drive Dillian all the way to the blind, get him situated and JJ and I head back to his stand. 




Get in, fire up the Mr. Buddy and wait. The glow from the heater is a bit much, so we turn it to pilot, and watch as the sun creeps over the clouds. I hear the N wind pick up and tell JJ I am not certain they will move with the wonds howling. 0700 rolls around, heater has it nice and toasty, popfarts getting passed around. We are whispering and watching, and me of course dozing off. JJ wakes me up, and its so peacful outside, I check my phone and service is limited, so just as I start to txt Dillian and ask how he is, his txt comes through. " I shot a buck" I reply immediately, you did when? How big, are you serious??? I send all that behind one another, because I never heard a shot. We are only 80 acres apart at most. JJ says he did here a few shots but they were far away. Then I reliezed the wind would xarry the sound away from us. I ask if he wants us to head down. Get tired of no replies and call him.

The deer went down in the plot, but he went to look and it started crawling away so he emptied the magazine in it. I said where id he, he pointed dont you see the horns? Oh yes I do DANG son. I am speechless, he is a giant, he is the giant, dayum what a deer Son. I was so guidy, I could hardly contain myslef. Dillian seemed to be in shock, but he was not showing it too bad. JJ was excited and mad at the same time, lol. See he wanted to sit there this morning, but I changed his mind to sit there afternoon. But he was still high fiving Brother and congratulating him.










Get him back, capped and cleaned up, headed to Boggs for lunch at 11. I am still in disbelief as we head to lunch, anxiously awaiting to show off his monster on here and FB and all my friends txt........... stay tunned for the rest of the story


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Gawd, that thing is a giant!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing better than a good ole popfart in the morning!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

While at lunch, JJ says" I want to sit the clearcut, but they say after you kill a deer in a field its not good the reat of the day" I assured him that was not the case, but you can sit where ever you want. He says " I see deer everytime in my plot, we will just go there" ok with me. I ask Dillian if he will just cover the field which is near the cabin and keeps me from having to drive past JJ plot. He agrees. Head back to camp, I catch a 45 min nap, while they chop stuff, holler, what ever brothers do while dad naps, lol. 

About 1:45, I forgot, I gotta clear a trail to the river in the clearcut that I wanted to hunt tomorrow, crap, we sneek down there, I get it done in 30 minutes, we head to afternoon spots. Dillian gets setup covering the field, JJ and I head to his stand. We get settled in, crack the heater on a tad. And hang out. I get a few snacks out, JJ eats some Sunflower seeds. He gets his Big Timber Call out and suggests we use it a time or 2. Because Dillian said he used his to call in that buck. Oh really, he never told me, he told him while I was napping? Grr. Little turd, haha, ok lets try it. Short little grunt, followed by a bellow, At about 330. BAck to watching, we both doze in and out, JJ CRashes for a solid hour, lol. I keep watch, and read a little. I wake him about 445, tell him its prime time. He says did you use the call, no buddy waiting on you. So he hits the grunt, I let him do it, it sounds a little weird, but hey its his call, his hunt, I want him to handle it.

Nothing shows and its now 25 min before shooting light ends. Dillian txts the neighbor came out working in his garage making noise and his hunt was over. I tell him deer are use to it and hang out our head back to camp. Momma and sister had shown up about 4 at camp and could not get the heater going, so if he does go back light it up and hang out. 

It's 5 min till time to call it a day, I ask JJ if he is ready and can he still see through the scope, he picks it up and says yes I can. I grab the binos, concentrate on the back corner of the field, there is a trail there that deer have been known to come from. Quick scan then back to the corner, I do this twice, then, DEER, BUCK, get your gun son, check clock, 1 min left, can you see him" yea I can see him, holy shoot" I can only laugh under my breath. I said let me get on him too, just in case. " I got him in my sights dad, I am gonna shoot" before I say hold on let me get on him, BOOM! I had just got on him with my scope, watched him bolt, but heard the shot, I knew he had hit it. I knew he was our 6 pt we had on camera, or so I thought he was anyway. I send txts out friends, BBD again JJ this time.

Txt Momma ask her and Dillian to come down with another light. We head to the truck, warm up a few while we wait. JJ is shaking saying "I know I hit him" , I assure him I heard the shot and I did too. Momma, Brother and Sister get down to the plot. We pull down in there, 45 min has past or so and we ease over to the point of impact and start scanning. Finally a little blood, I said you got him buddy lets move slow and carefully. JJ and Dillian start trailing.

If you have never seen kids, our your kids do this, this is something that will make you proud as can be. I am in awe that we even saw another deer, much less a buck and JJ shot it. 

Blood gets thin, real thin. I assure him if I have to, I have some contacts with dogs now and We will recover him in the morning. He tells me he is not giving up because he lost his best buck already out here 3 yrs ago. It was a scraggly little 5 point, but was his best buck to date, we trailed for 3 hours and never found. I tell him ok and stay back a few let me find tracks. I ease up a little ways, find fresh tracks and a few little drops. They join back in and trail another 10 yrds, then dries up again. I notice its on both sides and in the middle of the trail he has taken, I assure him he is hit good, but sometimes, the .243 does not make a big hole. We make a 5 ft xircle and found he took a right, oh my what a blood splatter.
Another, another, oh he just opened up the flood gates. Momma and Bubba are behind us now we have taken the lead, another, another another, look up " THERE HE IS" I have the glock drawn, wait a few, no belly moving, he is down, approach with caution. 

HOLY SMOKES JJ ITS OUR 7, NO ITS AN 8, HOLY CRAP ITS GOT A CLAW, WHOOO[OHOOOOOOOOOO. We said a prayer right there in the woods, momma and Sister came through the brush just to see, they were as excited as we were. JJ grin is so big it hardly fit in the camera, and my eyes were wet, it was uhhh hot, I was sweating..... lol





Picture time and then drag him 15yrds up hill through the bushes. To the trail. Half dozen scrapes in the trail I notice now, man I need to hunt this, I think to myself I need to hunt this, lol

Loaded up and decided I would not hunt tomorrow and come on home. We ate a late dinner and came on home. 







I can not explain how overwhelemed I am and still in shock, not only did my boys kill the 2 biggest deer we have on camera, on our property, but they did lt in the same day. And on top of that, how generous all of you are and have been. I could never ask for a bigger group of friends than each and every one of you who have followed my boys growing up. I have tried to share all of our adventures here for the last 9 years. I am so proud of my Boys and been so blessed in life that I feel compelled to share these stories. Tha kyou all again for everything


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow !!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

And Thats The Rest Of The Story


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Totally awesome story and what a day! Congratulations to you and your boys. :thumbup:

Years from now, you'll be alone somewhere, staring out a window at nothing in particular, and a big ol' grin will crease your face...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

This should be published!! 

Great hunt and great experience!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah but did you win the powerball. Haha. Once again congrats to everyone. Truly an amazing day none of y'all will ever forget.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ohhh so much better than money could ever buy Chase


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jaster said:


> And Thats The Rest Of The Story



Hopefully you've got some pictures of you with the boys and their deer, I would imagine you do, but just don't want us to see your eyes "sweating".


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jaster said:


> Ohhh so much better than money could ever buy Chase


So true brother.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I love Pop-Farts...lol.

Great bucks and great story. Congrats. Can only hope to make those kind of memories with my boys.


----------



## Geaux Red (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Great story and two fine Bucks!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

What a great story. Once again congratulations to you and your family. I dont want my son to grow up too fast...hes 17 mos...but im looking forward to experiencing life through his eyes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

And you said you were gonna quit huntin'.... Pshhh... Aint you glad you didn't!!!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

espo16 said:


> And you said you were gonna quit huntin'.... Pshhh... Aint you glad you didn't!!!!!


Espo, that was two years ago I think. Does not count anymore!
:thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Daaaang, good job guys ! That boy is ruined for life. I hope he doesn't think they are all gonna be that big.
And don't you just love those Buddy heaters ? They are lifesavers.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Man dang nice bucks! Well deserving for both of them! Congrats!!! I bet your boys are still grinning ear to ear!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

auburn17 said:


> Hopefully you've got some pictures of you with the boys and their deer, I would imagine you do, but just don't want us to see your eyes "sweating".


Actually dont have any with them. But today before we get them yo the taxidermy gonna get some with both of them!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

espo16 said:


> And you said you were gonna quit huntin'.... Pshhh... Aint you glad you didn't!!!!!


Yes I am Val, so very glad I did not!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Daaaang, good job guys ! That boy is ruined for life. I hope he doesn't think they are all gonna be that big.
> And don't you just love those Buddy heaters ? They are lifesavers.


They are great, especially to keep kids and wife warm.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

That is as good as it gets right there...Memories you and your family will have the rest of your lives...Outstanding bucks and great story!!!


----------



## NITRO80 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have two boys as well 4 and 2 years old cant wait to see them take there first deer much less their first big buck. My 4 year old loves going deer hunting begs me everyday to take him. Congrats to proud dad and both Boys.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME recap brother!!!! Soooooo glad your family has a beautiful memory now instead of all the hospital stay memories....Bet them boys had fun at school today talking to everyone about it!!! 2 fine BUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow Jason, just saw this - congrats brother!! Soooo very happy for you, your boys, and entire family - definitely a memory your family will cherish forever!!


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazing story, congratulations!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason, I had to do better than that. I gutted JJ deer and iced the cavity, layed the head on the cooler and strapped it down. And strapped Dillians head to the other cooler. The Male teachers in the pick up line are Country Boys. We had the school lined stopped for 10 minutes, lol


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Incredible! What a great story and a great way to lead into the new year. They look fairly similar in size???? Congratulations again. The freezer should be full now between hog and deer lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not far from full Jon. They have a hunt in Troy next Sunday after Church that morning. And through Kidzoutdoors, first of Feb, they may have an Axis Deer hunt in Sweetwater Texas. Not certain on that, but we will see. I wanted to hunt some more this year, but there are 3 in the freezer now, 2 in the cooler, lol. I gotta start organizing the freezer!!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Not far from full Jon. They have a hunt in Troy next Sunday after Church that morning. And through Kidzoutdoors, first of Feb, they may have an Axis Deer hunt in Sweetwater Texas. Not certain on that, but we will see. I wanted to hunt some more this year, but there are 3 in the freezer now, 2 in the cooler, lol. I gotta start organizing the freezer!!!


I will let you know when we get some more hog to fill up that freezer. The traps have been dry lately. I might have to put some of the speical sauce in the trap lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

One of the greatest deer tales I have heard, congrats to you and your boys...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

146/ 111


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess. Straight guess cause I have no clue, but 138 and 116


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

6 years ago... time flies.

Keep Dillian in your thoughts and prayers. Just got back from a 2 week stay in Shands. JJ was there one week and came home on IV antibiotics. Dillian had a fever today, went to ER, has Pneumonia. They are either transporting or flying him back to Shands tonight.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Best wishes for your guy! Pulling for you guys here!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jaster said:


> Decided the boys and I would head to the Camp Saturday. I slept in and had some things to do, well that ended up getting us out of the house about 2. Had a grocery store stop for bread and a drinks, put us rolling in the gate at 4:30 ish. Told the boys may as well go sit till dark. So we snuk in and did just that. Dillian covered a neighboring field, we have permission to hunt, and JJ sat his plot. Dark came and no deer seen. Bavk at camp, unloaded and headed to Boggs and Boulders for burgers, sandwiches, fries, jalapeño poppers and sodas!
> 
> Finished dinner, got back to camp, set up the generator, got the heater going, got packs packed, talked about where we would sit, Dillian sitting the Clearcut blind in the morning and JJ in his field, afternoon they would switch. Decided and off to bed watching a movie, Where The Red Fern Grows 2. Followed by Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift, I know not hinting related, but we like it, lol.
> 
> ...


Saw this pop up and was excited for the kid just saw a big deer and smiling faces. HOPE it goes well for him! Get well soon little buddy!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Prayers lifted. What a great story.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hang in there fellas!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here for y’all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome bucks and great story !! Congrats!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! Just WOW!
Those are some awesome bucks, Congrats to both boys!
Great story!
Hell of a day, you will remember forever.
Just realized this is an old thread, but worthy of having another look. Epic day for sure.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't know how i missed this amazing story 6 years ago. very well written with every word making you want to read more. you have some fine boys to be proud of and i hope everything comes out for the best.
jack


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Like the others, I just stumbled on this and enjoyed every minute of reading it and am going to reread this afternoon. Awesome pictures, awesome story and awesome bucks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i don't know how i missed this amazing story 6 years ago. very well written with every word making you want to read more. you have some fine boys to be proud of and i hope everything comes out for the best.
> jack


He could post it next week and you would have the same response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> He could post it next week and you would have the same response.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


smartass. lol.
jack


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> smartass. lol.
> jack


I only say that because I can’t remember anything these days. I can watch old westerns like I’ve never seen them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

drink more beer. it's stimulates the brain..
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome read, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a Bump up from 7 years ago! Still get a little moisture in my eyes. My boys were never suppose to make it this far in Life. JJ is on a Rapid decline.

Dillian is about at his peak. I pray the Lord will bless us with many more years together.

Tell your kids you love them every day no matter how old they get........


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Praying for you brother.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Your a good man! Keep keepin on. Your kids are loved! Bless you all!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

What a day. Congrats.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I remember this thread, I was so pumped for you guys, what a day!!!

Praying for your family Jason!


----------

